# Back up Balls



## angry Bob (Feb 7, 2010)

I know I've seen posts on these before, but I can't find them. Anyway I got these yesterday on sale at Harbor Freight for $10

https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95684


----------



## redbug (Feb 7, 2010)

they work great i have been using them for 2 years now..


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2010)

I thought I was going to have to pull this thread............... :LOL2:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 8, 2010)

Jim said:


> I thought I was going to have to pull this thread............... :LOL2:



:shock: ...... :LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Feb 8, 2010)

oops i just saw the link... i thought he meant something else....


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 8, 2010)

:LOL2:  :lol: You Guys ain't right>............JIGGY


----------



## RStewart (Feb 9, 2010)

I just line up my winchpost with my tailgate handle.


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 10, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> I just line up my winchpost with my tailgate handle.


Same here, works good enough for me.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 25, 2010)

stew6371 wrote:
I just line up my winchpost with my tailgate handle.

Same here, works good enough for me.

Same here for me also, no back up balls for me either!!!!!!!! jus saying.


----------

